# Cat5 vs. Cat5e



## juztruckin (Jun 21, 2008)

Can someone explain the differance between the two? Thanx.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Somewhat dated, since CAT6 is now a reality, but it answers your question. http://www.connectworld.net/syscon/support.htm


----------



## juztruckin (Jun 21, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Somewhat dated, since CAT6 is now a reality, but it answers your question. http://www.connectworld.net/syscon/support.htm


Thanx JW, will Cat6 work with slightly older routers and pc cards? I ask this in case i want to upgrade in the future, I want to have the proper cable in place for either!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

CAT6 is backward compatible for any Ethernet connection that works with CAT5 or CAT5e, it's just better yet. I have CAT5e all around here, and my gigabit Ethernet works just fine, including a 100 foot run to the other end of the house.


----------

